# Engine Keeps Flooding Itself



## niteriderxp (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey,

I have this really annoying issue with my Nissan Sentra GXE 1996. If I leave the car standing in the parking lot without use for more than 3 days, it will not start. If I move the car in the driveway without warming it up and then shut it off, it will not start.

Anyway, I found the engine is flooding itself with fuel in either situation. 

Originally, I started the car by having somebody pinch the fuel line from the fuel filter until the engine burned off all the excess fuel. I can tell you that is a royal PITA as it requires two people.

I tried the pedal to the metal and crank trick, but I don't have the nerve to crank for more than 15sec at a time. So I gave up on that.

Next I read on some forums that removing the fuel pump fuse (column 2, row 4 from the upper right) cuts off the fuel to the engine. That worked like magic, my car started immediately then cut out when the fuel ran out. Put the fuse back in and it started and ran fine.

I guess I have a quick way to fix the issue now, but it is still a pain. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this permanently?

Thanks,
Nite Rider


----------



## nismo_200sx (Jul 18, 2008)

ya check your fuel pressure regulator it might be bad to were it is actually letting fuel in.. in some cases it wont let fuel out..check that there not that much as to you can pick them up at your local advance auto parts. check that then if nothing i can think of more. i also work at advance so i can find some info out while im at work and post it. hope this helps. later.


1997 nissan 200sx


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Dont move the car 25 - 50 ft and shut off, this is a known weakness in the Nissan ECU's


----------



## spammajamma (Feb 18, 2010)

old post but I had the exact same issue, after messing with the car a full two days I pulled the fuse as described and presto! the car started...the question I have before I start buying more parts is the problem the fuel regulator?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Also suggested is the injectors are leaking.
I guess there are several causes, I cant see a favorite.


----------



## streetprojects01 (May 7, 2006)

I had the same problem..... I switch out the fuel regulator and the car started up perfectly..


----------



## spammajamma (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the input from both of you


----------

